# Recommend Straps for Incoming Airman



## RYANL27 (Oct 25, 2007)

I just purchased a used Stowa Airman (sans logo), and I'm now considering what straps would look good with it. It comes with the original Stowa non-riveted strap, but it's black, and I prefer brown straps with pilots. I'd love to get one of the "old style" straps from Stowa, but the shipping cost to the US is nearly 40 Euros, which is a bit much for a strap.

Any recommendations for flieger-appropriate brown straps? Thanks very much! I look forward to participating in the Stowa forum a bit more!


----------



## Silas (Aug 9, 2008)

Take a look at Toshi straps. Rich, in England, made me one for my Airman. I have the Havana brown.....nice and thick (4mm) and compliments the watch. I wasn't thrilled with the strap that came with it and put it on a Russian watch I just got.....looks ok on it. I just think the Airman deserves a more "substantial" strap. Expensive, perhaps, but great looking. Sorry I don't have pictures
And Rich is great to work with....I got just the length I wanted....even changed buckles on it.
Rich made me a strap in CONKER color for my Speedy. That color would also look great on the Airman.


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

Have a look at who's doing what on: https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=222. Oh, and Silas beat me to Toshi! His is a great site to check out. Quick, dependable, I think he goes on the good guy list.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

Time factors has some nice pilot straps; here is their parallel strap in black and brown:




























I'm currently wearing my Airman on a Laco strap:


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm using a Nato right now, but also use the Toshi. I got the oem all-around strap shipped with my watch when new. Its comfortable, but there are more beautiful straps available. Laco's (?), look nicely made.

http:/







/


----------



## RYANL27 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

Wow - I love the Laco! Can I buy one without a watch attached to it?

I'll also check out Toshi - his site looks great!


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

RYANL27 said:


> Wow - I love the Laco! Can I buy one without a watch attached to it?


See: http://www.lacher-shop.de/e_shop/index.php?cPath=6&osCsid=60ca61ba6dc004a6597a8446e31bc820

EDIT: Doesn't list a 22mm, which is what you need, soo..., its over to Bishamon.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Stowa AirmanOriginal is available in 20mm dark brown. Direct communication regarding shipping may result in a reduced charge - I doubt if it will cost you as much as you fear for just one strap.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

redbike said:


> See: http://www.lacher-shop.de/e_shop/index.php?cPath=6&osCsid=60ca61ba6dc004a6597a8446e31bc820
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't list a 22mm, which is what you need, soo..., its over to Bishamon.


The regular Airman no-logo (which the original poster purchased) has a 20mm lug width.


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for being gentle


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

redbike said:


> Thanks for being gentle


No worries.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

How do the OEM Airman straps fit? My wrist is about 6.75 inches and sometimes I have problems with straps being too long


----------



## RYANL27 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and recs.

I ended up e-mailing Stowa, and they can ship a strap for just 6 Euros. I ordered the old-style brown strap, so hopefully it'll suit my needs. 

I may still have to buy the Laco eventually, though. I just wasn't sure what length I needed.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell them your wrist's circumference and they will send the right size,



Volker


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

brainless said:


> Tell them your wrist's circumference and they will send the right size,
> 
> Volker


If you're referring to the Laco strap, remember that this is a closed strap, so it is not only the wrist size that matters, but that you're whole hand has to fit through the strap ;-)


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

EROKS said:


> How do the OEM Airman straps fit? My wrist is about 6.75 inches and sometimes I have problems with straps being too long


I have a 6.25" wrist, and I find the 'normal' length Airman straps far too long. However, on my last Airman I simply asked for a 'short' version of the old style strap, and the one I received fits great! I ended up changing the strap, anyway , but the point is that they apparently have shorter straps in stock; they just don't mention it on their web site.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Great...thanks for the info. I'll definately ask for a short strap when I place my order. Now I just have to decide what version Airman to go with.


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

EROKS said:


> Great...thanks for the info. I'll definately ask for a short strap when I place my order. Now I just have to decide what version Airman to go with.


If you need/want an auto or auto/date, then you know what you should have. On the other hand, if you can handle the wait and/or added cost, the FO is a truly superb piece you'll most likely be happy with for years. If not (unlikely) then you'd have no trouble selling it to another fan.


----------



## RYANL27 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just wanted to thank everyone again for the replies. My Stowa arrived today, and I'm so pleased. What a great watch!

For now, I've got it on a Di-Modell Rallye, but hopefully my new Stowa old-style strap will arrive in the coming week.


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

I like two rivets for watches like this


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the Di Modell Rallye strap on the Airman.......I have tried to get used to the "old style" pilot strap that came on my Airman....but no luck, couldn't break it in right....still uncomfy:-(. I have a Di Modell Rallye strap on another pilot/fleiger watch, saw RyanL's pic & put it on my Airman...love it,more comfy for me:-!... ordered another one! For now my Airman's on a "Bond" stripe zulu strap.b-)


----------



## RYANL27 (Oct 25, 2007)

My new strap arrived from Stowa today, and I'm pretty pleased with the results. It arrived very quickly from Germany. Just thought I'd share the finished product, alongside my MO:


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

Try the DiModell Jumbo. I'm using them on an Aerowatch chronograph and my Sinn 356. Great strap. You can also use a deployant with them, which is unusual for this design.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Some people may think it's sacrilege, but I like my Airman best on rubber. It's by far the most comfortable strap I own, and the matte black rubber matches nicely with the matte black dial.










I've tried the Stowa plain black leather strap, Hirsch Mobile, Hirsch Heavy Calf, and Hirsch Liberty, and none feel (or to me, look) as good as the rubber.


----------



## Zebra (Oct 26, 2008)

Hansch:

What are the straps pictured? I am particularly intrigued by the rubber strap and the strap with the curved ends.


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

The rubber strap is just a cheap $15 Hadley Roma rubber strap. I got it at one of those kiosks in a shopping mall. It is super comfortable.

http://www.strappedfortime.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=136

(The picture on this website makes the strap look rough; I think my picture is obviously a better representation)

The strap with the curved ends is a Hirsch Mobile. I got it from Freda Watch Straps.


----------



## R.H.Port (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone have photos of Stowa's riveted leather strap next to their "regular" leather strap? I think I like the riveted band a little better, but I'd still like to see a side-by-side. Pity you can't go look and feel before you buy.


----------



## rcaf2008 (Jun 23, 2010)

Great looking Airman's everyone. Im seriously considering one with logo and date, since this will be my only watch i want it to have the date feature. 
I was looking around for what kind of strap to put it on and came across these pictures. Is that the stowa alligator strap? or an aftermarket alligator? i see that the deployment clasp is stowa but those can be interchanged. Does anyone else have an airman on a stowa brown alligator strap?


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Try the pilot straps by Tourby as well. I should get mine soon.


----------



## mingsta (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a flieger strap as such, but I've got mine on one of Micah's straps Vintagerstraps

My frankly rubbish photo's don't do it justice! :-!


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

I like to wear mine on a Stowa Airman original





































or a Toshi


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

What I would really like to see is this Marine Strap on the Flieger. I really like the finish on that MO strap and reckon it would look good on an FO too...



RYANL27 said:


>


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been very happy with this Flieger style strap from Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps:


----------



## ziplepingouin (Dec 4, 2009)

I really like the look of a brown croco on this watch. But wow, it really is an expensive band (on Stowa website it's 120€)!

Are there any other good quality croco/alligator strap shop cheaper (and more combinations of color)?


----------



## NicoAlonso (Mar 9, 2009)

A 20mm Di Modell Tornado from FredaStrap







:


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the Stowa old style strap the best. Very soft calf leather. Comfortable to wear. The price is reasonable too. Both black and brown look great. :-!


----------

